# .TS als .AVI



## Another (7. August 2009)

Moin!

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich eine .TS Datei als .AVI *unkomprimiert* erstellen kann?

Hatte es schon mit den Programmen SUPER und XMedia Recode versuch, nur spucken die es nicht unkomprimiert aus.

MFG,
Another


----------



## chmee (7. August 2009)

VirtualDubMod sollte es gebacken kriegen, denk ich.

mfg chmee


----------



## Another (7. August 2009)

-> "cannot detect file type..."

Es unterstützt wie es aussieht leider nich ma das Format.


----------



## chmee (7. August 2009)

Es ist doch Mpeg2 SD, oder ? Kein HD, H.264 oder Ähnliches..
Bringt vielleicht die Umbennung in .mpg was ?

Ach ja, -> TS müsste in ein ES oder PS umgewandelt werden. Erstmal mit ProjectX umwandeln.

Themenlink : http://forum.doom9.org/archive/index.php/t-101563.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Another (7. August 2009)

Es ist schon eine H.264 TS Datei mit AAC Ton, erzeugt von einer Video Capture Karte. Dort kann ichs leider nicht anders ausgeben. Geht das dennoch irgendwie (zB mit ProjectX, etc) damit ich die Datei nicht noch mehr verschlimmbessere?

Hab mir eben ma ProjectX angesehn, damit komm ich ja ma garnicht klar.^^


----------



## darkframe (8. August 2009)

Hi,

ProjectX kann mit H.264 und anderen HD-Formaten sowieso nichts anfangen, also brauchst Du Dich in diesem Fall damit nicht weiter auseinandersetzen.

TsRemux könnte Dir zumindest Video und Audio trennen, aber ob VirtualDub die erzeugten M2TS-Dateien lesen kann, weiß ich jetzt nicht, glaube aber nicht.

Mit NeroVision aus der Nero 9-Suite sollte Dein Vorhaben funktionieren, zumindest kann das mit den TS-Dateien (auch HD) meiner Satellitenkarte umgehen. Du kannst Dir ja mal die Testversion ansehen. Was mich bei Nero aber immer wieder stört, ist der riesige Platzbedarf. Schade, dass die das Vision-Programm nicht einzeln herausgeben. Für die Konvertierung von HD-TS-Material (zumindest von SAT-Karten) ist das echt nicht schlecht geeignet.


----------



## Another (10. August 2009)

Das Problem ist wohl das es schon in H.264 codiert wird und deswegen kaum ein Programm die .TS Datei wirklich gut handhaben kann. Problem der meisten ist, dass sie die Datei danach nur weiter mit 'nem zweiten Codec wieder ausspucken. Nur bearbeitet man dann das Video nachträglich und rendert es wieder, hat man 'nen dritten Codec - kann irgendwie nicht der Sinn der Sache sein. Habe es vorerst nun mit dem MediaCoder gemacht.

Ich danke euch aber vorerst dennoch. Schließe den Thread aber noch nicht, da ggf. jemand auf Rätzels-Lösung kommt oder ich die Capture Karte in die Tonne trete.


----------



## chmee (10. August 2009)

Gib mal noch n paar Infos. Was für eine Capturekarte ist das ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Another (10. August 2009)

Die HD PVR von Hauppauge, also 'ne externe Lösung.Dachte anfangs die kann es "u.a." direkt komprimieren, nicht dass sie es "nur so" kann.


----------



## darkframe (10. August 2009)

Hi,


Another hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist wohl das es schon in H.264 codiert wird und deswegen kaum ein Programm die .TS Datei wirklich gut handhaben kann.


mit H.264 an sich kommen eigentlich einige Programme ganz gut klar. Ich denke eher, dass es das TS-Format ist, was Probleme macht. Das ist ja eigentlich das Streamformat, das bei der Ausstrahlung über Satellit verwendet wird. Mit der Struktur kommen viele nicht klar.

Wenn Du da TSRemux drauf ansetzt, hättest Du zumindest den Video- und den Audiodatenstrom, wobei da noch nichts neu gerendert wird. Wenn Du das Video dann weiterbearbeiten willst, kommst Du in der Regel ohnehin nicht um das erneute Rendern herum. Gerade mit H.264 wüsste ich jetzt kein Programm, das damit Smart Render beherrscht, also nur die Stellen neu zu rendern, an denen Filter o.ä. hinzugefügt wurden. Hmm, vielleicht Premiere? Habe ich in Ermangelung von H.264-Dateien noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Another (11. August 2009)

Ich probier die Woche ma den Vorschlag mit TSRemux.
Das ichs später 'n zweites Mal komprimieren muss, damit hab ich mich eh schon abgefunden. Wollte es nur nicht 3x machen.  Ist halt schade dass man es nicht  von vornerein uncompressed aus der Hauppauge herraus bekommt.


----------

